
DO Not USE: Chrome, Firefox and Edge - anorborg
http://imgur.com/gallery/9RuQL
======
smacktoward
Here's one that's even dumber. When I log in to Bill.com on my main
workstation (Ubuntu, using Firefox), it sniffs my OS and gives me a big
warning that Ubuntu is not a supported operating system.

 _Supported operating system._ For their WEB APPLICATION.

I could understand pitching a fit about what _browser_ I'm using, but
_operating system?_ Seriously?

The punchline, of course, is that once I click past the error, everything in
the app works fine, because OF COURSE IT DOES, IT'S A WEB APPLICATION AND I'M
USING A MODERN BROWSER.

Sigh.

------
tekklloneer
I'm sure this is causing some people on HN real, excruciating pain. However,
this application was built according to the standards of its day, and I don't
know that it's so unreasonable to expect them to hire at 6 figures a developer
for no "real" benefit.

And, the "IE" of today could be the "Chrome" of tomorrow. I don't like this
situation (does anyone?). I wonder if for CRUD apps like this, it'd be
beneficial to have a limited subset stack guaranteed for long term ABI
compatibility, similar to CoreOS for binary runtime environments?*

* of course, this is just one of those many "wouldnt it be nice to have" things.

~~~
allendoerfer
I have built websites when 6 was the latest IE version and can assure you,
that this website was not built according to the standards of its days

------
ChuckMcM
Sad of course, and something you will see a lot of. Some company hires out the
development of its web presence to a contractor. The web moves on but the web
site still works if you match up the tech with it that was current at the time
it was developed. So rather than pay another contractor to update your already
"working" web site the bean counters say "Just put up a message telling people
what they have to do to make it work."

------
leephillips
I'm pretty sure I had to use this site to get my DUNS number a few years ago,
and I know I didn't use any version of I.E. So just because the warning is
there, doesn't mean to have to take it seriously.

------
bobajeff
Followed by

"please enable ActiveX Control" and

"you need Flash Player 12 or higher to view this content"

~~~
cordite
Don't forget "And Adobe Acrobat ...", which the VA is dealing with and over
50% of applicants think they need a newer computer to fix the issue.

~~~
maniacalrobot
Best viewed at 800x600

------
DKnoll
"We use only Internet Explorer 9... for security reasons."

------
citrusx
Translation: We hired a consultant to write this thing 5 years ago, haven't
touched it since, and now we can't find the guy so we can update it.

------
oxide
Does it require a java applet?

~~~
grawlinson
Funnily enough, a public internet service (phone relay for Deaf people) in my
country is a Java applet.

It hasn't worked since September 2015, when Mozilla/Google stopped supporting
Java in the browser.

I've been trying to get in touch with the vendor to see when they will come up
with a HTML5 solution, but nobody will talk to me about it. Disgusting
behaviour.

